# Anyone used Cavalesse?



## Swirlymurphy (28 September 2009)

As title really.  My vet suggested we consider Cavelesse for the pony's sweetitch.  I'm just doing a bit of digging around to find people's experience of it.....

Thanks


----------



## lizzie87 (28 September 2009)

I have used it, just finished my box of it, which has lasted 3 months. I have seen no difference in my horse while she has been on it, however, she is a very complicated case! She has had it for allergies which have made her itchy rather than sweetitch. for the sake of £120 for 3 months i would definatly give it a go. I found the cream did seem to help a bit, but they only provide you with enough for about 2 weeks which seems a bit silly when the solution lasts 3 months.

You are supposed to not add it to feed, and i found feeding it on a dry weetabix or warm piece of toast with butter worked well for her!


----------



## Angelbones (29 September 2009)

We had another complicated case - pony tested negative to sweetitch but was so itchy and hair falling out from her face etc. Tried everything under the sun and tried Cavalesse for the past 3 months. We did feed it to her in her daily feed (didn't know otherwise!) but didn't see a tad of difference. Vet did say that it is best to start the course early on in the season and we possibly started a bit late. We had better results just rubbing Eurax into her sore bits. We didn't however try the cream - it was suggested to us.  I hope it works for your. x


----------



## majca1 (30 September 2009)

I have been doing some research on the new Sweet Itch Relief product Cavalesse. 
The main ingredient is Vitamin B3. 
The Cavalesse pack contains 3no. 20gm sachets and 1no. 60gm gel. It costs around £70
The instructions that are given state: - 
Dilute one sachet of Cavalesse in 80ml of water
Horses and ponies weighing less than 500kg: 2ml per day
Horses weighing more than 500kg: 3ml per day
So it should last around 3 to 4 months
60gm of gel would probably last a week

Use Cavalesse as early in the season as possible
The solution should be put in a small handful of food or on a treat, not into the feed bucket
Give cavalesse around the same time every day (ie. morning or evening)
The effects of nicotinamide(Vitamin B3) only last for 24 hours so it is important to give at the same time daily.
Apply the Cavalesse Topical gel to the skin as appropriate. The gel will help to balance the inappropriate immune response from the outside which the oral solution works from the inside.

We use Brewers Yeast and Nettex Itch Stop Salve feeding yeast all winter prior to the sweet itch season and using the Itch Stop before the midges really start biting in early March
25g of Brewers Yeast contains more Nicotinic Acid(vitamin B3) than the equivalent quantity of Cavalesse
A tub of Itch Stop is ten times bigger than the tube of Cavelesse topical gel
I am convinced that the combination of Brewers Yeast and Nettex Itch Stop are at least as good as if not better than Cavalesse. I'd love to read anybody elses thoughts on this.


----------



## dallastheo (23 February 2012)

Love these sweet itch posts, my mare has it, hasnt started itching yet, but i want to get her some brewers yeast this weekend, also would like to find some of the nettex you all talk about, have always used sweet itch lotions etc which are OK, ...

I had cavalesse last year and also didnt notice but change but my friend had it for 2years running and the 2nd year noticed a huge difference, and he had bad sweetitch.

i am going to get some more of it this weekend also, try and start early as possible, my mare mainly itches badly around her face, so i would like to get her a hood, only problem is though, she is black, and gets so so hot in rugs especially close fitting ones, i have the rambo sweet itch hoody and have to sometimes take it off and  just plaster her in gel, lotion and fly spray, as she gets to the point of looking as though shes so hot she could pass out  so i dont no what to do.. maybe im thinking just get a snuggy hood and use my other mesh fly rug..?

does anyone no of a website that sells brewers yeast? arent there different types aswell? i would quite like to just get it all ordered online!!

ooh and another top one i use - Marmite !! full of B Vitamins and yeast 
i used to make a marmite sandwhich for her, which i also put the cavalesse on!

sorry for the long post...


----------



## PennyJ (23 February 2012)

I also go along with the Brewers Yeast and itch stop cream theory.  Worked brilliantly for us last year, our mare had a foal and we had her naked from 23 April onwards, no problems whatsoever until October when we changed fields and it was more midgy at the new field.  

You can buy Brewers Yeast as a supplement at most feed merchants, I have just bought some Brewers Yeast (powder form) from Holland and Barrett which was about £3.70 for 450g.


----------



## katherine1975 (25 February 2012)

I also use brewer's yeast, nettex cream and benzyl benzoate. It all worked really well for my horse last year.


----------



## majca1 (25 February 2012)

dallastheo said:



			Love these sweet itch posts, my mare has it, hasnt started itching yet, but i want to get her some brewers yeast this weekend, also would like to find some of the nettex you all talk about, have always used sweet itch lotions etc which are OK, ...

I had cavalesse last year and also didnt notice but change but my friend had it for 2years running and the 2nd year noticed a huge difference, and he had bad sweetitch.

i am going to get some more of it this weekend also, try and start early as possible, my mare mainly itches badly around her face, so i would like to get her a hood, only problem is though, she is black, and gets so so hot in rugs especially close fitting ones, i have the rambo sweet itch hoody and have to sometimes take it off and  just plaster her in gel, lotion and fly spray, as she gets to the point of looking as though shes so hot she could pass out  so i dont no what to do.. maybe im thinking just get a snuggy hood and use my other mesh fly rug..?

does anyone no of a website that sells brewers yeast? arent there different types aswell? i would quite like to just get it all ordered online!!

ooh and another top one i use - Marmite !! full of B Vitamins and yeast 
i used to make a marmite sandwhich for her, which i also put the cavalesse on!

sorry for the long post... 

Click to expand...

I would confirm that the sooner you start and the more you continue to feed yeast the more benefit your horse will get. I think that it could be important to buy good quality yeast.
If you google 'brewers yeast horses' you will find websites to buy brewers yeast from


----------

